# Woman Killed by 4 Pit Bulls



## Patrick Murray

Why is it that, 99% of the time that we hear of something like this, it involves a Pit Bull? I understand it's the way the dog is raised, etc. and that if raised properly a Pit Bull will turn out exactly like Lassie. Is it because there are simply many more Pit Bulls available coupled with that these dogs are owned by low-lifes that, apparently, don't raise/train them properly? I keep hearing it's how the dog is raised but then there are these seemingly endless stories involving a Pit Bull maulilng some old woman, child, etc. What am I missing? 

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/04/26/us-dog-mauling-idUSTRE73P05M20110426

*Woman mauled to death by pit bulls in New Mexico*

*SANTA FE, New Mexico (Reuters) - A woman has been mauled to death by a pack of four pit bulls in the town of Truth or Consequences, New Mexico, authorities said on Monday.

*

Margaret Salcedo, 48, was walking alone when the dogs, which had escaped from a fenced yard at a private home, attacked her at an intersection on Sunday afternoon, Truth or Consequences Police Chief Patrick Gallagher said.
A passerby in a car opened his door to intervene, but he stayed in the vehicle when a dog charged him, police said.
"The officer arrived on the scene in less than three minutes, but it must have felt like an eternity to the poor woman being attacked," Gallagher told Reuters.
One of the dogs charged the officer, who shot and injured the animal, police said. All four dogs ran off, and the officer administered first aid to the wounded woman.
Salcedo was bitten on all her extremities and lost a lot of blood, Gallagher said. She was taken to a hospital, where she died within hours, he said.
The dogs were later located, and the animal that had been shot was dead from its injuries.
The other three dogs were taken to an animal shelter, but authorities said they will not make a determination on whether to destroy them until the conclusion of their investigation.
The dogs belonged to a couple named John and Maria Hardiman, who were not present during the attack, police said.
New Mexico State Police officials were conferring with the local District Attorney's Office to determine if criminal charges are warranted.
Truth or Consequences is about 150 miles south of Albuquerque, and the town named after a television game show in 1950 is popular for its hot springs.
(Reporting by Zelie Polon; Writing by Alex Dobuzinskis; Editing by Dan Whitcomb and Jerry Norton)


----------



## Patrick Murray

Here's another gem from today's news:

http://www.wftv.com/news/27671500/detail.html

*Deputy Shoots, Kills Pit Bull That Attacked K9 *


Posted: 7:14 am EDT April 26, 2011
<!--startindex-->*GAINESVILLE, Fla. -- *A pit bull named Scrappy was shot and killed by an Alachua County Sheriff's deputy after it grabbed a police dog by the throat and wouldn't let go. 
Officials say the K9's wide leather collar saved the dog from serious puncture wounds during the Sunday night attack near Gainesville. 
Scrappy's owner, Robert Bautochka, called the shooting "completely irresponsible." 
Authorities say Deputy Rich Howell and his K9 partner Zero, a German shepherd mix, were tracking a woman suspected of stealing a car. They ran past a yard where Scrappy lived with two other dogs and his owners. Howell says Scrappy charged Zero and would not let go. Howell fired one shot. 
The incident will be reviewed by Howell's shift commander. 
The suspect was caught and charged with grand theft auto.


----------



## David Frost

Can't answer as to why. I do know that if it's a drug house and they have a dog, 9 out of 10 times it's going to be a pit. If not a pit, then it's a "rockwilder". 

DFrost


----------



## kevin holford

Stupid #%$*


----------



## catherine hardigan

There are A LOT of pits in my area. They are definitely the dog du jour and I think many are either mass-produced, or poorly raised, or both.


----------



## Brian Anderson

David Frost said:


> Can't answer as to why. I do know that if it's a drug house and they have a dog, 9 out of 10 times it's going to be a pit. If not a pit, then it's a "rockwilder".
> 
> DFrost


LMAO @ rockwilder HAHAHAHAH you nailed it David


----------



## Jim Delbridge

Usually, when some pits attack someone, further investigation shows "this is not the first time they've gone after someone. We (neighbors) all wish someone would do something." 
Pit Bulls are the current "bubba breed" that can be bred for aggression. Tied in with Pits can have a very high pain threshold and can be bred for dog aggression, they are getting a bad rap.
At my wife's vet clinic, we've seen a lot more nice pits than not. It is the owner 95% of the time. There are always going to be fear aggressive dogs that the owners make worse by improper reinforcement. Personally, I've only been bitten by three dogs in my life, two were chihauhaus and the other was one with a broken leg and I understood his reaction.

At my 2nd working dog's CGC class, a little westie ran her down, jumped up and clamped it's teeth on her beard. She was off-lead and looked at me with a look of , "do something or I will." I told the owner of the westie to get her dog or it would not be pretty if I did. My dog passing her CGC was pretty much solid after that incident.

That said, before this it was wolfdogs, then rottwielers, then GSDs, then dobermans. Forty years ago it was Airedales that had the bad rap.

Drug dealers like an aggressive dog to act as a filter between them and law enforcement such that the dog will get shot first while they might escape. I feel confident I could launch an attacking pit with my boot. There are some other breeds that would worry me a lot more such as a mastiff or dogue de bordeux racing at my throat or genitals. When my wife first started her practice, she would home visit a client that had two mastiffs trained for protection in tandem, one when for the throat and the other went for the genitals. Always something to think about.


Jim


----------



## Alison Grubb

Like any dog, it's a product of nature and nurture. It's not "just in how they are raised". In fact, many APBT will contradict what you think they *should* be as a result of how they have been kept and raised. I've known several dogs that came out of abusive/neglectful situations that were stable dogs that can be around people of all ages and not have an issue. I have one of those dogs.

Like anything with dogs, genetics plays a role. And since Pit Bulls are uber popular and have been for a while the genetic worth of the dogs is being broken down. People are breeding for color (blue or those rare reds lol), head size (omg his head is MASSIVE), extreme low slung crappy ass dogs. If you're breeding for looks you're not exactly breeding for temperament now are you?

Take all that and add in the fact that the media gets off on sensationalism and you end up with Pit Bulls in the news. Reporters aren't exactly known for their ability to tell one breed of dog from another and anything with a big head is clearly a Pit Bull right?

There's no doubt that it is a bad time to be a Pit Bull. Quite frankly, I can't wait for John Q. Public to find a different breed to be infatuated with.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

I agree with the last two posters. The pit bulls, Staffordshire bull terriers etc. I have had to deal with are perfectly friendly dogs. Sally, a Staffie, I grew up with - she was my neighbour's dog.

The pit bull may look like a fighter from his physical attributes but just look at the Golden Retriever, the Cocker Spaniel and there you have two breeds which tend to have rage syndromes. No amount of pushing them to this is necessary. It's genetical. However, not all Golden Retrievers and Cocker Spaniels have this syndrome.

I find it obnoxious that dog handlers, trainers, breeders, etc. do not "stick together". We are all in the same boot.

If we were to eliminate the Pit Bull breeds, the next breed would be apparent.

Be serious - any dog, regardless of breed, can kill. 

Go after the owners and ensure that they cannot own dogs any more.

Human beings are here at fault!!!!


----------



## Laney Lejeune

I am not trying to stereotype anyone, but there are alot of pits where I am from, and most who own them are trash. I understand how people get mad to hear of these things, it is pretty much like all the other attacks arent carried out as big as a pits bite. It is a shame, because I know nice ones. It has alot to do with upbringing.

However I stand firm that genetics make you. Dogs were created with a purpose...a job. And when you breed to improve it, it shows. This is not 100% true, but you dont go get a dog from the pound and think you are about to burn up the field with it. People selective breed for things.

Now this is all IMO. Another thing. Pits are beautiful dogs....would I ever own one? No. I have owned terriers of different breeds, and they all have things in common....rowdy, feisty, snappy... when you put terrier blood in a body like that...haha... dont be surprised.

Bottom line...every dog can bite. Some just do more damage.


----------



## Lisa Brazeau

The problem is that of "type." It's the type of person, that owns this type of dog, that causes this type of tragedy.


----------



## brad robert

Jim Delbridge said:


> Usually, when some pits attack someone, further investigation shows "this is not the first time they've gone after someone. We (neighbors) all wish someone would do something."
> Pit Bulls are the current "bubba breed" that can be bred for aggression. Tied in with Pits can have a very high pain threshold and can be bred for dog aggression, they are getting a bad rap.
> At my wife's vet clinic, we've seen a lot more nice pits than not. It is the owner 95% of the time. There are always going to be fear aggressive dogs that the owners make worse by improper reinforcement. Personally, I've only been bitten by three dogs in my life, two were chihauhaus and the other was one with a broken leg and I understood his reaction.
> 
> At my 2nd working dog's CGC class, a little westie ran her down, jumped up and clamped it's teeth on her beard. She was off-lead and looked at me with a look of , "do something or I will." I told the owner of the westie to get her dog or it would not be pretty if I did. My dog passing her CGC was pretty much solid after that incident.
> 
> That said, before this it was wolfdogs, then rottwielers, then GSDs, then dobermans. Forty years ago it was Airedales that had the bad rap.
> 
> Drug dealers like an aggressive dog to act as a filter between them and law enforcement such that the dog will get shot first while they might escape. I feel confident I could launch an attacking pit with my boot. There are some other breeds that would worry me a lot more such as a mastiff or dogue de bordeux racing at my throat or genitals. When my wife first started her practice, she would home visit a client that had two mastiffs trained for protection in tandem, one when for the throat and the other went for the genitals. Always something to think about.
> 
> 
> Jim


 You cant be serious about the dogue and mastiff stuff.In my eyes its this simple the gamebred pitbull will beat or whip any breed of dog period there pain tolerance cant be matched so why would you be more worried about other breeds if the pit is well trained and really wants you your in a lot of trouble.


----------



## Rina Rivamonte

In some cases it is just the news twisting the story. Ive known more than a few stories throughout the years where the dog was actually a lab, bc, gsd, etc and the news reported it was a pit.

Sent from my Droid 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Valente

Funny..who actually officially varified the breed, guarantee they were some mixed bred backyard crap. Never heard of any "packs" of them running around, a real pitbull is more aggressive to one of it's own then to people or other breeds. Any dog that is a 25-50% match in phenotype is a "pitbull", pitbull is a general description anymore no differant then saying herder, it's a type and generally more in phynotype then genotype.

Heres a great clip and not saying the dog was a full pitbull most likely a mix but it's obvious if the dog wanted the cop it would have got a peice before any shot was fired, this cop pissed his pants and the other reacted with bullets, as far as I can tell the dog ran up to check things out, if it wanted a peice it had ample oppertunity to get it. OH and the article starts with saying dog attacked "them" yet neither was actually touched by the dog and dog is dead now.
http://www.wesh.com/news/27562220/detail.html

I'm glad to see so many objective members here and understand what make a dog what it is and has very little to do with breed, genetics are genetics but they are also manipulated by people with little knowledge of what they are doing involving breeding and raising dogs yet the dogs are blaimed for the outcomes.
I'm 100% against any breed specific legiislation and 100% for strict owner legislation, if these peoples dogs regardless of breed killed a person then they should be up on criminal charges period.


----------



## Holden Sawyer

I read this this morning and it was one of those days I wanted to crawl in a hole and not come out for awhile. I wish I knew the answer. I wonder if some is mistaken identity (I agree with the poster that thought it was odd that the "pit bulls" would not prefer to fight each other). But I won't deny this stuff happens. I have been thinking a lot about breeding ... so few pit bulls are really bred for any work in the sense that people in here talk about. Unless you consider dog fighting of course and that is a limited percentage of the pit bulls out there and wouldn't necessarily equal human aggressive. I guess if you have enough people out there who want to breed the nasty deranged specimins (they really shouldn't be HA, if they are, they are going to back that up with a lot of power, tenacity, and determination). How long would it take to breed a really messed up dog of any breed (on purpose)? Two, three, four generations? 

I often wish this breed was as unknown here as some of the other breeds on this board. 

Holden


----------



## Nicole Stark

David Frost said:


> Can't answer as to why. I do know that if it's a drug house and they have a dog, 9 out of 10 times it's going to be a pit. If not a pit, then it's a "rockwilder".
> 
> DFrost


Ah, that might explain why my neighbors have 4 of them then. 

Seriously though, one afternoon I caught a glimpse from their place of what I thought was a small dog jumping. When I did a double take I realized that the owner of this puppy was making him "jump" by jerking this tiny puppy into the air. Shortly after that he did it again and jerked the puppy down a short flight of steps. Yet another time several feet down the drive way. 

I'm not entirely sure why it but it took me about about 10 full seconds from the first airborne view I got of that pup to the last to realize what I had just seen. Probably because no one in their right might would do something like that to a puppy. Ah, I suppose drug dealers might. [-X


----------



## Jonathan Hoffnagle

I post a link to a story about a dog fighting app from FoxNews and it gets locked. The link was posted so a discussion similar to this one could be had. The story of a lady being mauled to death by 4 pits with links to videos of dogs being shot gets to stay up..doesnt make a whole ton of sense to me.


----------



## Drew Peirce

> You cant be serious about the dogue and mastiff stuff.In my eyes its this simple the gamebred pitbull will beat or whip any breed of dog period there pain tolerance cant be matched so why would you be more worried about other breeds if the pit is well trained and really wants you your in a lot of trouble.


this easily makes top 5 on the all time WDF stupid list:lol:


----------



## Ricardo Ashton

All I know is judging by the broad swaths by which legislators produce BSL, if we as dog owners aren't careful all we'll end up being able to legally own are Chihuahuas and Pomeranians(and they'll have to be muzzled too)


----------



## Bob Scott

"You cant be serious about the dogue and mastiff stuff.In my eyes its this simple the gamebred pitbull will beat or whip any breed of dog period there pain tolerance cant be matched so why would you be more worried about other breeds if the pit is well trained and really wants you your in a lot of trouble."


We will NOT discuss what dog can beat what dog on this forum.
We've all seen an read the Pitbull mauls yadda, yadda and they do nothing but stir up crap as in the above comment! 
Post closed!


----------

